

HN Support: For a techie in need :) - 1raynes

Hey, my name is Andrew. I&#x27;m a graduate, designer, wannabe sports person, milkshake connoisseur and Hodgkins warrior.<p>Still curious: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;andrewraynes.com &#x2F; check my blog out.<p>I&#x27;ve worked on many projects in the past and I was also a bit of a domainer in the past too. I&#x27;m now trying to frantically sell my portfolio of websites and domains to help fund my latest project &#x27;Hack Cancer&#x27;. You can find out more about this here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;andrewraynes.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;hack-cancer.php.<p><i></i>Domains<i></i>
bids.ly
rank.onl<p><i></i>Websites<i></i>
blacklis.com<p><pre><code>  - ALEXA under 80k
  - Av 150&#x2F;200 uniques a day
  - Google Adsense Rev on av $11 PM &amp; a few bucks via Infolinks&#x2F;Adf.ly PM too.
  - Can provide full proof of Analytics, Google Adsense, Adf.ly &amp; Infolinks
  - Will include the Google Adsense, Adf.ly &amp; Infolinks accounts
  - PHP Website
  - All code commented
  - Social media accounts on FB&#x2F;Twitter
</code></pre>
I hope people don&#x27;t mind me posting this here, please share and help me sell these domains and the website! Its all going to help a good cause and help me on my way to finish what I believe will be a great project in which hopefully some amazing hacks will come out of to help people like myself with cancer. Be it social networks or mole checker apps I am sure we are going to get some awesome stuff built at the hackathon.<p>Cheers
Andrew<p>Offers to be sent to: hi@andrewraynes.com
======
anon3_
I'm in a tight spot now as well. But not about to become an e-beggar out of
principle.

Because there's always a light at the end of the tunnel Andrew - but this is
degrading to you.

No one gives me shit. People still try to freeload off my value. So here comes
you - hoping to get something for nothing.

The issue is, you're acting like you need a favor. Not expressing the value
you bring and problem you solve.

How is me buying your thing going to make me money?

~~~
anon3_
I just came back to this thread and noticed you had cancer.

You have my condolences for that. I wish you the best in your treatment and
your projects.

